# Meadowlarks Have Finally Arrived



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Normally we get a few groups of birds coming in before Thanksgiving...sometimes in early Nov.

But this year, the first group arrived today, and its a small bunch of birds, probably a couple dozen. 

I hope this isn't a sign of their decline like we have seen from the native quail population....but some reports say the numbers of meadowlarks are down the last few years. 

One group would represent a significant decline here...hopefully more are on the way.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mine showed up last week. Big flock. Plus the killdeers, but they have been around for awhile.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Went down to the barn a few minutes ago to feed the livestock(big yeller cat) and saw 2 fieldlarks and a bunch of bluebirds.Couldn't wait to get back to tell ya'll.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, I've seen quite a few Bluebirds. I have quite a few houses for them. I cleaned them out the other day. Just gotta control the sparrows.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

They have been thick at my place the last month.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I saw my meadowlarks again yesterday evening.I don't think there is anyway for any bird to have a brighter yellow on them.I know meadowlark is the true name for them,but we call them fieldlarks.Reckon it's just up here in the far north that they're called that?


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Our fieldlarks (all we ever called them) just showed up in force last couple days. Cuero area.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

As best I can determine, here in East Texas we have the "western meadowlark".


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

"Fieldlark" may be colloquial (sp?) name-many here call grackles "jackdaws", in polite society. When they are by the quadrillion as in Victoria, I have heard them referred to otherwise. Pardon derailment of thread. But we are seeing other winter residents arriving--I saw bluebirds other day also.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I ask Grandpa why some called Field,Meadowlarks n::::r quail.He said they're darker meat and really like to dress in bright colors.Man if he'd thought we shot one,there'd be a Daisy sticking out or butt.He passed his love of birds to me and my twin brother.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL, I'd always heard about that dark meat. They fly so slow compared to quail, they make an easy target...so its good they aren't good to eat. 

Haven't seen bluebirds here yet. Seems like they come around late January looking to build nests. Robins pass through here about that time also, usually lots of them.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Speaking of Bluebirds, I put up 3 houses about 5 years ago and I have BB year round now. Have had double hatches for each year their little houses installed. Love nature.


----------



## bbquman (Oct 1, 2005)

Cedar waxwings passed by my yard S.Post Oak & S.Main yesterday


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I heard Meadowlark Lemmons passed away.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, he was a great entertainer. 

He came to our small town in Missouri along with the troup of Globetrotters. It was a big deal to our Town, but many of us in the gym carried small transistor radios to listen to the first Sonny Liston vs Cassius Clay fight, which was a much bigger deal. Young Cassius wasn't exactly popular back then. 

Everyone expected Liston to win but when he didn't come out for the 7th round, you should have heard the noise in the gym...everyone forgot about Meadowlark's show and talked about the big fight the rest of the evening

RIP, Meadowlark.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Observation here at the farm. They were here & now for the past week there gone. Must not like my hog holes. LOL!


----------

